# Colchester Audi



## Mermoto (Sep 4, 2010)

I have no connection or financial interest in Colchester Audi however I do like to give credit where credit is due and it is not often car salesman get a mention. Colchester Audi are my nearest dealer and although I did not purchase my vehicle from them I have been most impressed with one Sales Executive that I met when I first went there looking for a TT. Whilst I am fully aware that good customer service is to be expected, particularly given I was looking to buy, Robert Barber was particularly helpful, knowledgeable and professional during numerous contacts I had with him. He kept me up to date with new stock arriving and keenly answered any questions I had regarding the TT. 
10/10 for Robert and his enthusiasm for Audi, he is a credit to them.
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

I have just received my car back from colchester audi and I must say I was really impressed with the service I received, the car went in with a suspension fault and was rectified ( suspension bush ) while this fault was being diagnosed they advised me that my cooling fans were not running as they should so these were replaced under warranty 

I was given a 60 plate a4 2.0 tdi auto as my loan car while my car was in the garage 

end result best dealer I have ever visited 10/10 I can also recommend Robert in sales because he helped me when looking for a tt and in service I can recommend Aaron because he contacted me throughout the time my car was there and was concerned that the fault took a while to diagnose.

Regards Ryan


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

I know I posted last on this topic but I cannot praise Colchester Audi enough I dont have any connection with them at all, however they are friendly polite and can never do enough for me 

I recently (this week) had my dash pod replaced free of charge with no issues

thanks


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks for posting guys....

i will give them a ring...

Do you guys know anyone in the service dept?


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

zltm089 said:


> thanks for posting guys....
> 
> i will give them a ring...
> 
> Do you guys know anyone in the service dept?


I can only agree with sentiments posted here already re Colchester Audi.
When I bought my MK1 225 Quattro-a private buy-Colchester had no Audi dealer so I had Ipswich Audi look after it. They always gave fabulous service so when Colchester Audi opened it gave me a lil dilemma. Ipswich were great but 17 miles away, Colchester Audi-2 miles! 
I gave the local dealer a go and haven't looked back. They always look after me and come across as genuine car people rather than just picking up a wage. 
*Laura and Aaron work the service desk* and do a fine job. They are very friendly, remember who I am and always call back if they are busy when I call. Laura used to work at Lancaster Porsche, another local dealer, and really knows her stuff.
Last March saw me with 3 cars in a month. MK1 stolen, replaced with a private buy '07 2.0T FSI which I hated. Colchester Audi had a pre-registered 60 plate Solar Orange TTS which I had no intention of buying, just a test drive. I bought it lol
The salesman was Robert Barber, a great bloke. Very professional, genuinely believes in the product and I'd defy anyone not to like him. The whole process was smooth and stress free. I knocked back the tyre insurance and there was no BS about why I should take it. Months later I realised I didn't have a user guide for my RNS-E SatNav plus. A quick email Robert had him on the phone to me the next day. He had to order it in but it arrived in the post a few weeks later.
Audi ownership is never going to be cheap but I have nothing but praise for Colchester Audi. 10/10


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

I agree Colchester Audi are an excellent dealer. I had a terrible rattling noise coming from underneath my car once I'd gotten it back from a spray shop. I had a horrid feeling they had gone for a joyous ride in my car, due to the passenger seat being set back and a pair of gloves on the seat too. :roll:

I took it in to Colchester Audi and it was identified that the undertray had come loose and was causing the banging noise under acceleration. I took a seat and had a coffee while it was sorted, and they even gave it a quick clean (no swirls caused!). When I asked Laura how much it would be she said Merry Christmas and that it was free of charge. Aaron and Laura really are extremely helpful, and I have nothing but full confidence in Colchester Audi.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

I went to Colchester audi yesterday, they went above and beyond to help again and even called to say the price they quoted was wrong and I will be paying less for the work completed and better still they refurbed one of my alloys for free 

Cheers Colchester Audi


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I've also used them for the past 2 or 3 years and had good service.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Just avoid Ipswich Audi it's a crap hole :lol:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Could you be more specific? Mine's in Ipswich for 2 days next week having the squeaky brakes looked at.


----------

